# 3 color string with pinstripes.



## BuckKilla (Jun 11, 2003)

Very cool


----------



## batsonbe (Nov 29, 2012)

Freakin sweet! Would definitely like to have a set on my bow


----------



## BowStringDepot (Dec 25, 2013)

As always well done!!! But look what you have done I need to go to work and you got me wanting to go down and build one lol!



Hutch


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Looks dang good , great job ..


----------



## redneck_pf (Aug 27, 2009)

Those are freaking sweet!


----------



## J-Dubyah (Mar 6, 2010)

Those look great!


----------



## Andy. (Jan 12, 2011)

Nice to look at but looks like a pain to build.


----------



## pointndog (Jul 14, 2005)

That is SWEEEEEEEEET.......


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

Andy. said:


> Nice to look at but looks like a pain to build.


Not too bad actually.


----------



## StringStalker (Dec 12, 2013)

Very nice!!


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm going to build another this morning as i know how to perfect it now. Just trying to decide some cool colors haha. The first one was totally random.


----------



## StringStalker (Dec 12, 2013)

Those would look sweet red, white and blue!!!


----------



## retrieverfishin (Oct 18, 2010)

You have me very curious on how you did that! I have been trying to get that one to work lately with no luck....


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

How do you get the pinstripe in?


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

Better colors.... Got it now. This one twisted right up with no chasing strands. Perfect even all the way to the loops. All single strand stripes. Looks a lot better than the first one. 30 strands of Fury material.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

Nice! I've had an idea to do something like this for a while but just haven't had time to play with it. Probably going to have to build some of these now!


----------



## jhinaz (Mar 1, 2003)

Ray, that second string really 'pops' but I've absolutely no idea as to why you're saying the first string is not perfect.....they both look perfect to me. - John


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

jhinaz said:


> Ray, that second string really 'pops' but I've absolutely no idea as to why you're saying the first string is not perfect.....they both look perfect to me. - John


i used 4 strands for the stripes on the first one so one stripe has 2 strands thickness and the others have single strand thickness. I did the math wrong is all. 3 color string needs 3 stripes not 4 haha. Got it now.


----------



## retrieverfishin (Oct 18, 2010)

Mind telling how you did the layout on it?


----------



## jmann28 (Nov 22, 2010)

retrieverfishin said:


> Mind telling how you did the layout on it?


Are we allowed in on the secret?


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

Ray knight said:


> i used 4 strands for the stripes on the first one so one stripe has 2 strands thickness and the others have single strand thickness. I did the math wrong is all. 3 color string needs 3 stripes not 4 haha. Got it now.


So if you have 3 single strand pins, you must have wrapped the black around your posts 1.5 wraps. So that would put 4 tag ends at each end? 30 strands so 27 between the other 3 colors you probably did 9 of each other color. Am I warm?


----------



## retrieverfishin (Oct 18, 2010)

This is killing me. I must get home to my jigs and work on this now.


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

Huntinsker said:


> So if you have 3 single strand pins, you must have wrapped the black around your posts 1.5 wraps. So that would put 4 tag ends at each end? 30 strands so 27 between the other 3 colors you probably did 9 of each other color. Am I warm?


Exactly. Tied off the first wrap of the stripe (2 strands) then after doing the next color, untied it and did another half wrap (1 strand) so i have 8 tag ends total.


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

retrieverfishin said:


> This is killing me. I must get home to my jigs and work on this now.


Not something i would ever want to build for sale!! its a brain burner but i may do some for my personal bows.


----------



## retrieverfishin (Oct 18, 2010)

Ray knight said:


> Not something i would ever want to build for sale!! its a brain burner but i may do some for my personal bows.


That is what I am thinking as well....but I have an AT snow energy 35 that would look great with silver/bronze/white with black pins sitting at home right now!


----------



## bucks/bulls (May 23, 2010)

Ray knight said:


> i used 4 strands for the stripes on the first one so one stripe has 2 strands thickness and the others have single strand thickness. I did the math wrong is all. 3 color string needs 3 stripes not 4 haha. Got it now.


So on a 24 strand string im guessing layout would be something like 
6-2-6-2-6-2?? Or would 6-4-6-2 -6 or 6-4-6-6-2work?you got my poor brain workn overtime now Ray lol.. Sure is a sweet lookn combo though! How big does your loop transition finish after served with all those tags?


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

retrieverfishin said:


> That is what I am thinking as well....but I have an AT snow energy 35 that would look great with silver/bronze/white with black pins sitting at home right now!


That would look sweet!! A little hint on that bow. On the string do 17.5" end servings and put your speed sleeves or nocks where the stock ones are and ending at 17". I picked up 6fps on mine over the stock WC String with a Fury string set like that.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

Ray knight said:


> Exactly. Tied off the first wrap of the stripe (2 strands) then after doing the next color, untied it and did another half wrap (1 strand) so i have 8 tag ends total.


Sweet. It's pretty fun to try and think these puzzles out in your head.


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

bucks/bulls said:


> So on a 24 strand string im guessing layout would be something like
> 6-2-6-2-6-2?? Or would 6-4-6-2 -6 or 6-4-6-6-2work?you got my poor brain workn overtime now Ray lol.. Sure is a sweet lookn combo though! How big does your loop transition finish after served with all those tags?


7-2-7-1-7

One wrap for the pinstripe. Tied off at opposite ends. Less tags that way. 

I just use 2 strands for the loops and secure the rest after the loop between strands and under serving. Looks a lot cleaner. Works great with tiny strands like Fury as it barely adds thickness.


----------



## bucks/bulls (May 23, 2010)

That fury does look great! How has been comparing in your testing compared to rhino and x?


----------



## bucks/bulls (May 23, 2010)

Ray knight said:


> 7-2-7-1-7
> 
> One wrap for the pinstripe. Tied off at opposite ends. Less tags that way.
> 
> I just use 2 strands for the loops and secure the rest after the loop between strands and under serving. Looks a lot cleaner. Works great with tiny strands like Fury as it barely adds thickness.


Gotcha,makes a lot more since when I can see it lol..
Gonna have to try this out on my wife's bow and see if I can't make that pink camo pop a lil more lol


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

bucks/bulls said:


> That fury does look great! How has been comparing in your testing compared to rhino and x?


Its really fun to build with as it never does anything funny! I like that. It seems to be close to Rhino in durability but since its smaller strands its probably easier to break one if you are careless with peep installs and such. Rhino is like steel wire haha. Super tough. The Fury makes more speed and has not budged at all on me. zero fray or signs of wear at the cable slide. No sign of creep showing on an 80# bow with about 3000 shots so far. Its quieter and faster than X material (except the Z5 cam Hoyts that like a heavy string). The X is nice too though. Better in all tests than 8190 or 452x. The vectran adds some stiffness but does make for a harder shot feel in comparison. Each has its own advantage. The Fury is super impressive material though! My top choice as of now.


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

bucks/bulls said:


> Gotcha,makes a lot more since when I can see it lol..
> Gonna have to try this out on my wife's bow and see if I can't make that pink camo pop a lil more lol


Flo pink/white/gray with black stripe would look sick i bet.


----------



## bucks/bulls (May 23, 2010)

Ray knight said:


> Flo pink/white/gray with black stripe would look sick i bet.


I wish she was that easy to satisfy lol.. I made the mistake of showing her a string I made with electric blue and now she determined her next string has to have pink and electric blue in it lol.. I was thinking pink/white/electric blue and black pins...


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

bucks/bulls said:


> I wish she was that easy to satisfy lol.. I made the mistake of showing her a string I made with electric blue and now she determined her next string has to have pink and electric blue in it lol.. I was thinking pink/white/electric blue and black pins...


This would look good! This is baby blue X but its pretty close to the electric blue. Add white in there too and it would look insane.


----------



## retrieverfishin (Oct 18, 2010)

Another option on the above would be to do pink/elec blue/flo purple or black cherry and white stripes....


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

retrieverfishin said:


> Another option on the above would be to do pink/elec blue/flo purple or black cherry and white stripes....


Yes white stripes would work on that too! Could look really good.


----------



## bucks/bulls (May 23, 2010)

You guys keep throwing out color combos and imma pull out my last 2 hairs on my head lol


----------



## retrieverfishin (Oct 18, 2010)

bucks/bulls said:


> You guys keep throwing out color combos and imma pull out my last 2 hairs on my head lol



No worries, you can borrow some of mine....  I really do want to go try this now though. Killing me!


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings (Mar 23, 2013)

Electric blue/white with bronze metallic pinstripe. Simple but I like it


----------



## ORAaronB (Nov 30, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

sniper10177 said:


> Electric blue/white with bronze metallic pinstripe. Simple but I like it


Nice clean look.


----------



## retrieverfishin (Oct 18, 2010)

sniper10177 said:


> Electric blue/white with bronze metallic pinstripe. Simple but I like it



Looks good with royal blue as well!


----------



## retrieverfishin (Oct 18, 2010)

Sorry if I am hijacking, but here is a white pin example...


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

retrieverfishin said:


> Sorry if I am hijacking, but here is a white pin example...
> 
> View attachment 1881327


White stripe looks great!


----------



## gotmike (Oct 16, 2009)

wow... some of that is awesome... sub'd


----------



## Gapmaster (May 23, 2002)

Ray, I swear man. You make the best looking strings I've ever seen. I always compare my stuff to yours and yours always looks better than mine. Nice job.


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

Gapmaster said:


> Ray, I swear man. You make the best looking strings I've ever seen. I always compare my stuff to yours and yours always looks better than mine. Nice job.


Thanks bud i appreciate it!


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Andy. said:


> Nice to look at but looks like a pain to build.


Ya those are really beautiful, something to be proud of but I've gotten to the point that I just make single color strings because hell I'm, lazy and they are fast and easy make.


----------



## BC Bowstrings (Feb 29, 2012)

I've been thinking about the 3 color pin. Just haven't had time to try it out. Those look incredible!


----------



## redyak3 (Nov 5, 2011)

Beautiful work as always!


----------



## dsal (Dec 24, 2008)

Ray simple have to say nice looking string, sure you scratched the head a bit on the first set. I hate you, you first show us the pinstripes now this, giving all us inspiration. What are you doing to us. lol
Keep it up and thanks for all the tips you given me in past and same goes for all the other great builder on here.


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

Ray knight said:


> Not something i would ever want to build for sale!! its a brain burner but i may do some for my personal bows.


This is a crime^^^^!!! How can you show us this, no dangle this in front of us, and then rip it away! I hadn't even wiped up all my drool yet when I read this post. Then suddenly, the air was just sucked outa me. Soooo not fair! LOL


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

I was thinking the other day..i use to get a handful of 3 color and pin stripe orders a yr..now I only get a handful of 2 color sets ordered anymore..lol


----------



## jchristian (Mar 8, 2011)

Great looking work Ray - That Fury looks almost satin when you burnish it, awesome looking!


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

Breathn said:


> I was thinking the other day..i use to get a handful of 3 color and pin stripe orders a yr..now I only get a handful of 2 color sets ordered anymore..lol


Haha yeah i get about 90% 3 color orders. If i get a single or 2 color i feel puzzled for a minute. Lol.


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

jchristian said:


> Great looking work Ray - That Fury looks almost satin when you burnish it, awesome looking!


Thanks! Yes the Fury has an awesome look to it.


----------



## brett123hall (Nov 19, 2013)

Ray knight said:


>


Wish I saw this before ordering mine! When I need another set, I'll definitely go with these!


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

brett123hall said:


> Wish I saw this before ordering mine! When I need another set, I'll definitely go with these!


Just made those to see if it could be done. Its really tough to build the split yoke like that and have even number of strands in each section and each yoke but it is possible. Straight 3 color pinstripe strings and cables i'm getting the feel for now and i can do them pretty well. The split buss like that? I'd rather eat nails. Lol.


----------



## bucks/bulls (May 23, 2010)

Ray knight said:


> Just made those to see if it could be done. Its really tough to build the split yoke like that and have even number of strands in each section and each yoke but it is possible. Straight 3 color pinstripe strings and cables i'm getting the feel for now and i can do them pretty well. The split buss like that? I'd rather eat nails. Lol.


I've got an extra box of 10 pennies I'll never use if you want em,haha lol..


----------



## bryanfichter (Mar 23, 2014)

new red/white strings with whiskers


----------



## Purka (Sep 8, 2004)

Ray knight said:


> Just made those to see if it could be done. Its really tough to build the split yoke like that and have even number of strands in each section and each yoke but it is possible. Straight 3 color pinstripe strings and cables i'm getting the feel for now and i can do them pretty well. The split buss like that? I'd rather eat nails. Lol.


Ray, have you tried a four colour and pin ?


----------



## PowerLineman83 (Nov 15, 2009)

Purka said:


> Ray, have you tried a four colour and pin ?


Call me crazy, but after some thought, I think a four color pin string would be easier than a three!

I'm not going to sleep now!' Thanks a lot!! ;-)


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

PowerLineman83 said:


> Call me crazy, but after some thought, I think a four color pin string would be easier than a three!
> 
> I'm not going to sleep now!' Thanks a lot!! ;-)


Yes i've done it but too many colors. 3 color with pin is pushing it. 4 colors the colors are too small and looks too busy.


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

bryanfichter said:


> new red/white strings with whiskers


red/white spec 452x?


----------



## elcid99 (May 4, 2013)

Fury
Flo Green/Flo Yellow/Grey w Black stripes built by Jeremy @ Archeryshack (the Fury didn't stretch a bit)


----------



## Sharp38ky (Mar 30, 2014)

How much are these strings and can you order them from the makers?


----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)

What u guys think of this? New electric blue. Still not sure if I like. Lol


----------



## brohymn2 (Apr 12, 2010)

Those look sick


----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)

Just did this one


----------



## gotmike (Oct 16, 2009)

might have to get red/black, with a bright green pinstripe when i get my next set of strings for my C.E.


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

Tagged


----------

